# 17th July 2015 Night Ride to Whitstable



## Trickedem (11 Mar 2015)

Following postponement of the April ride a small team are planning a London to Whitstable night ride on July 17th 2015. Meet 11.30pm for a 12.00 start at Hyde Park Corner.

Halfway-stop will be at Strood, in a nice warm church hall where home made refreshments will be served.

We will be finishing at the wonderful Waterfront Restaurant in Whitstable and it should be warm enough to enjoy breakfast on the terrace overlooking the bay, with maybe even a few nice beers.

This won't be an official FNRttC, but a ride run as a Fridays ride. It will be in a similar spirit (no one left behind) and at similar pace. This also means that the club's annual membership fee of 2 pounds needs to be paid on the night, if you haven't already paid. You'll also need to be a CTC member. You can join as an associate member through the Fridays via this link, with the Friday's code being 90044140.

If you would like to participate please respond here and also send an email to nightridewhitstable@yahoo.co.uk including your CTC number, full name and mobile and please also acknowledge you have read the basics.


----------



## velovoice (11 Mar 2015)

Definitely interested! Will confirm as soon as I can.


----------



## mmmmartin (11 Mar 2015)

Am free for that date so this is in the calendar. July 17 simply has to be a warm evening and a spectacular dawn, innit.


----------



## StuAff (11 Mar 2015)

Email sent...


----------



## jiberjaber (11 Mar 2015)

Unfortunately we are potentially in either Holland or France that Friday.


----------



## rb58 (12 Mar 2015)

I'm in. You have mail Sir.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Mar 2015)

Count me in


----------



## User482 (12 Mar 2015)

Oooh, sounds great. Will email to confirm.


----------



## srw (12 Mar 2015)

Distinctly possible.


----------



## redfalo (13 Mar 2015)

oh yes please!


----------



## User10571 (13 Mar 2015)

Put my name down for this please Tim.
Email on its way shortly.


----------



## redfalo (13 Mar 2015)

Mrs Olaf is interested as well


----------



## kimble (14 Mar 2015)

Oh, yes. Put me down for this one too.


----------



## Mr Orange (15 Mar 2015)

Yes please. Email on its way. Many thanks.


----------



## AKA Bob (16 Mar 2015)

Can you add myself and Rachel S to the list please as possibles. Will send email as requested soon.


----------



## mllond (19 Mar 2015)

Please add me too, email on its way.


----------



## StuAff (19 Mar 2015)

mllond said:


> Please add me too, email on its way.


Now, remember the drugs this time


----------



## Gordon P (20 Mar 2015)

I am definitely a possible! On the following Monday I fly to Geneva & start walking south to the Mediterranean, but I should have everything ready by the evening of this ride.....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Mar 2015)

I think clarification is needed as to which Whitstable it is that the ride is going to, so we can get the weather forecast right




....


----------



## redfalo (1 Apr 2015)

bump


----------



## User10571 (1 Apr 2015)

redfalo said:


> bump


A worthwhile excercise......


----------



## mmmmartin (30 Apr 2015)

bump


----------



## rapid mathman (17 May 2015)

Decisions, decisions? Night ride to Whitstable or helping in the Mersey 24hr?
Will let you know!


----------



## martint235 (18 May 2015)

Now I'm back on CC I thought I'd better put myself forward formally. Plus I'll get notified of any new posts/changes.


----------



## martint235 (18 May 2015)

User said:


> Who are you?


I'm the little bloke at the back.


----------



## Wobblers (19 May 2015)

martint235 said:


> I'm the little bloke at the back.



Yeah, you're so easy to miss...


----------



## rapid mathman (19 May 2015)

Decision made! Sorry folks I'll be heading for Shropshire.


----------



## DancingDad (20 May 2015)

Please add me – email has been sent


----------



## Trickedem (20 May 2015)

Trickedem said:


> Following postponement of the April ride a small team are planning a London to Whitstable night ride on July 17th 2015. Meet 11.30pm for a 12.00 start at Hyde Park Corner.
> 
> Halfway-stop will be at Strood, in a nice warm church hall where home made refreshments will be served.
> 
> ...


Right Folks. Promotion of this wonderful ride starts now, as I am fairly confident that there will be no engineering works on the line back to London!! Please note, that I have set up a new email account nightridewhitstable@yahoo.co.uk for this for you all to register. Last time, I had a bit of a mare with Cyclechat PMs, facebook messages, stuff in my spam folder etc. So please register via this email account. I have also fixed the link to the basics.


----------



## User10571 (20 May 2015)

Errr..... Eh?
Tim, I think you may need to drop the new email addy into this thread now, rather than linking it to an earlier amended post - it doesn't immediately show...
Just saying....


----------



## StuAff (20 May 2015)

I assume that those of us who already registered don't need to bung you another message, Tim? If you want another one to that new address, no bother of course..


----------



## Trickedem (20 May 2015)

Thanks @User10571 Good idea. @StuAff Yes please resend me an email. Basically, if I don't have an email from you in the nightridewhitstable@yahoo.co.uk inbox, you aren't on the ride


----------



## StuAff (20 May 2015)

Trickedem said:


> Thanks @User10571 Good idea. @StuAff Yes please resend me an email. Basically, if I don't have an email from you in the nightridewhitstable@yahoo.co.uk inbox, you aren't on the ride


Done, thanks.


----------



## Mr Orange (25 May 2015)

Done. Many thanks.


----------



## Trickedem (27 May 2015)

Riders registered so far:
Adrian C
Andrew F
Dave M
Gordon P
Jenny M
John M
User10571 B
Martin T
Ross C
Steve R
Stuart A


----------



## Trickedem (27 May 2015)

I've just republished the basics
If there is anything vital that people think I may have left off, please let me know.


----------



## Gordon P (27 May 2015)

Mail sent - see you at HPC


----------



## User482 (27 May 2015)

Gordon P said:


> Mail sent - see you at HPC



Ditto!


----------



## srw (27 May 2015)

Trickedem said:


> I've just republished the basics
> If there is anything vital that people think I may have left off, please let me know.


If you have equipment that's not a road bike standard, bring your own tools. If you're signed up but not coming send some money for your halfway food!


----------



## bobcolover (27 May 2015)

mail sent
hope to join you on my kingcycle with the cree 1200 on the front
and i hope the waterproofs stay in the boot


----------



## mmmmartin (27 May 2015)

this is always a great ride and i want to sign up but The Present Mrs Mmmmartin has arranged for visitors to arrive on the saturday midday and stay the night, so this is a matter to be approached with delicacy. hosts who either aren't there or turn up knackered and stinky then immediately fall asleep at the table tend, in my experience, to be out of favour for quite some years. 
so i hope to sign up closer to the time.


----------



## rb58 (28 May 2015)

Trickedem said:


> Riders registered so far:
> Adrian C
> Andrew F
> Dave M
> ...



Ermmmm, hello!?!


----------



## Trickedem (29 May 2015)

rb58 said:


> Ermmmm, hello!?!


You're on the list!


----------



## redfalo (29 May 2015)

Trickedem said:


> I've just republished the basics
> If there is anything vital that people think I may have left off, please let me know.


I particularily like the Di2 reference. 

About to send email.


----------



## StuartG (29 May 2015)

Might it be good to re-include "Don't even think about driving back"?


----------



## StuAff (29 May 2015)

StuartG said:


> Might it be good to re-include "Don't even think about driving back"?


+1.


----------



## Jellied Eel (29 May 2015)

Hi Tricedem as per your email today, I'd like to register


----------



## Jellied Eel (29 May 2015)

Trickedem said:


> Following postponement of the April ride a small team are planning a London to Whitstable night ride on July 17th 2015. Meet 11.30pm for a 12.00 start at Hyde Park Corner.
> 
> Halfway-stop will be at Strood, in a nice warm church hall where home made refreshments will be served.
> 
> ...


Not sure if I've repeated myself but would like to sign up for July please


----------



## jiberjaber (11 Jun 2015)

Holiday details now finalised, I have a slot for this ride 

Email sent 

(Di2 will be charged, however hopefully the cable wont pull out! LOL)


----------



## wanda2010 (11 Jun 2015)

Email sent.


----------



## Trickedem (13 Jun 2015)

Updated list below
We now have enough riders to hold the refreshments in the hall, rather than my kitchen.
Adrian C
Andrew F
Carl P
Dave M
Gordon P
Jason B
Jenny M
John M
John O
Julie G
User10571 B
Martin T
Ross C
Peter L
Sonia W
Steve R
Stuart A


----------



## HertzvanRental (13 Jun 2015)

Trickedem said:


> Updated list below
> We now have enough riders to hold the refreshments in the hall, rather than my kitchen.
> Adrian C
> Andrew F
> ...


I'm tempted, but as I only live four miles from Whitstable, I feel a bit of a fraud!!


----------



## HertzvanRental (13 Jun 2015)

User said:


> Why would that make you a fraud?


Hardly a long ride!


----------



## StuAff (13 Jun 2015)

HertzvanRental said:


> Hardly a long ride!


You do know we start at Hyde Park Corner, right?


----------



## HertzvanRental (13 Jun 2015)

StuAff said:


> You do know we start at Hyde Park Corner, right?


Is Hyde Park Corner in Whitstable?


----------



## StuAff (13 Jun 2015)

HertzvanRental said:


> Is Hyde Park Corner in Whitstable?


Er, no.........https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...2!3m1!1s0x48760525173392ad:0x5e50fdd05e575c42


----------



## HertzvanRental (13 Jun 2015)

StuAff said:


> Er, no.........https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...2!3m1!1s0x48760525173392ad:0x5e50fdd05e575c42


That's Apache country!!! 

Enjoy your ride!


----------



## StuAff (13 Jun 2015)

HertzvanRental said:


> That's Apache country!!!
> 
> Enjoy your ride!



London's not that scary is it?

And refreshments are in Rochester, btw....you could always ride out to join us there, ride back?


----------



## HertzvanRental (13 Jun 2015)

StuAff said:


> London's not that scary is it?
> 
> And refreshments are in Rochester, btw....you could always ride out to join us there, ride back?


Where are you ending up in Whitstable?


----------



## StuAff (13 Jun 2015)

HertzvanRental said:


> Where are you ending up in Whitstable?


The Waterfront.


----------



## PaulRide (15 Jun 2015)

Tim, if there's space for another rider, may I join this ride please? Email on its way.


----------



## martint235 (19 Jun 2015)

B****cks!!! I'm sure I checked this before I asked to come along but I'm on call that weekend. Feck. Sorry.


----------



## bobcolover (22 Jun 2015)

I wrote a pm and thought i was in on 27th may; yet dont appear on the list....
not as bob c anyway
is all ok or are recumbents a step too far?


----------



## redfalo (24 Jun 2015)

bobcolover said:


> I wrote a pm and thought i was in on 27th may; yet dont appear on the list....
> not as bob c anyway
> is all ok or are recumbents a step too far?


I guess Tim asked for a new email, rather than a PM. Having organised similar rides, I know why - it's a nightmare keeping abreast of incoming messages on different channels.


----------



## Trickedem (25 Jun 2015)

Numbers are starting to pick up now, which is good. The updated list is below. I am doing a recce ride this weekend.

Adrian C
Andrew F
Bob C
Carl P
Emily D
Dave F
Dave M
Gordon P
Greg S
Jason B
Jenny M
John M
John O
Julie G
User10571 B
Kim W
Martin T
Ross C
Paul R
Peter L
Sonia W
Steve R
Stuart A


----------



## kimble (25 Jun 2015)

bobcolover said:


> is all ok or are recumbents a step too far?


I intend to do it on a recumbent. I mean, I could use an upwrong if people insist, but it'll only slow things down with all the whinging... 
It's an eminently 'bentable ride. Plenty of flat stuff (for a non-Londoner's definition of 'flat').


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Jun 2015)

Be returning from Dolomites. Have a good ride.


----------



## StuAff (25 Jun 2015)

kimble said:


> I intend to do it on a recumbent. I mean, I could use an upwrong if people insist, but it'll only slow things down with all the whinging...
> It's an eminently 'bentable ride. Plenty of flat stuff (for a non-Londoner's definition of 'flat').


Many rides are 'bentable... a few forumites have done the IOW Randonnee, And the Island's really, really not flat.


----------



## Trickedem (26 Jun 2015)

kimble said:


> I intend to do it on a recumbent. I mean, I could use an upwrong if people insist, but it'll only slow things down with all the whinging...
> It's an eminently 'bentable ride. Plenty of flat stuff (for a non-Londoner's definition of 'flat').


And think how fast you'll be able to go, if we do the Shooters Hill option!


----------



## martint235 (26 Jun 2015)

Trickedem said:


> And think how fast you'll be able to go, if we do the Shooters Hill option!


Oh yeah!!! We've got to do the Shooters Hill option!!!


----------



## Beebo (27 Jun 2015)

Email sent, hope to see you all on the night.


----------



## Trickedem (27 Jun 2015)

martint235 said:


> Oh yeah!!! We've got to do the Shooters Hill option!!!


Probably not. It goes too near to your house and the temptation may be too much


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Jun 2015)

martint235 said:


> Oh yeah!!! We've got to do the Shooters Hill option!!!


high on risk, low on inclusiveness. We used to do Watling Street on the way to Southend, but once we got to about 30 strong it just became too darn frightening. And people on heavy bikes or recumbents (including Andy Gates, who is a tough item) found it really hard going, so the faster riders were hanging about for 20 minutes on the outskirts of Dartford.


----------



## martint235 (29 Jun 2015)

Trickedem said:


> Probably not. It goes too near to your house and the temptation may be too much





dellzeqq said:


> high on risk, low on inclusiveness


Strangely enough I was thinking about the risks this morning. On my commute home, I'll often hit 40mph down there and was thinking if this was an FNRttC I'd probably be on my brakes the whole way down. Oh well, just have to go and see the animals in the Woolwich Zoo instead


----------



## redfalo (29 Jun 2015)

dellzeqq said:


> high on risk, low on inclusiveness. We used to do Watling Street on the way to Southend, but once we got to about 30 strong it just became too darn frightening. And people on heavy bikes or recumbents (including Andy Gates, who is a tough item) found it really hard going, so the faster riders were hanging about for 20 minutes on the outskirts of Dartford.



In May or June 2012, just before LonJOG, did my first ride back to London after a Whitstable FNRttC (because the first LonJOG leg really freaked me out, as the last time I had ridden 120 miles in one go had been in 1990). I thought I was cleverer than @dellzeqq and took a shorter, quicker route home, skipping this weird detour along the Thames. Well, I found myself crawling up Shooter hill (coming the other way) and shooting down down towards London. The view from the top down on London was a bit of a compensation, but I still cursed myself. .


----------



## User10571 (29 Jun 2015)

redfalo said:


> In May or June 2012, just before LonJOG, did my first ride back to London after a Whitstable FNRttC (because the first LonJOG leg really freaked me out, as the last time I had ridden 120 miles in one go had been in 1990). I thought I was cleverer than @dellzeqq and took a shorter, quicker route home, skipping this weird detour along the Thames. Well, I found myself crawling up Shooter hill (coming the other way) and shooting down down towards London. The view from the top down on London was a bit of a compensation, but I still cursed myself. .


Stay close to the water = climb little. Or something.
I can only guess that at the end of a longish ride, climbing Shooters Hill would've been unwelcome work.....


----------



## martint235 (29 Jun 2015)

User10571 said:


> Stay close to the water = climb little. Or something.
> I can only guess that at the end of a longish ride, climbing Shooters Hill would've been unwelcome work.....


It can be unpleasant! The other way (Kent bound) does tend to be worse though as you'll usually have just climbed another hill (Blackheath Hill, up from Woolwich or up the South Circular). Anyways I digress.


----------



## HertzvanRental (30 Jun 2015)

Trickedem said:


> Probably not. It goes too near to your house and the temptation may be too much


What sort of time are you anticipating arriving at Whitstable? If the time suits, I was thinking of turning up to say"hello"


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Jun 2015)

HertzvanRental said:


> What sort of time are you anticipating arriving at Whitstable? If the time suits, I was thinking of turning up to say"hello"


On past experience about 07:30, give or take 20 mins.


----------



## HertzvanRental (30 Jun 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> On past experience about 07:30, give or take 20 mins.


Thanks.


----------



## Trickedem (30 Jun 2015)

What he said ^^^^^ give or take another 20 minutes! It will depend on things such as the weather, visitations, diversions, roadworks etc.


----------



## Trickedem (30 Jun 2015)

Updated rider list. There's 10 or so riders, who I am awaiting emails from, but sounds like we are going to have a good turnout.
Adrian C
Andrew F
Arthur C (from halfway)
Bob C
Carl P
Charles E
Charlotte B
Chris B
Eddie C
Emily D
David A
Dave F
Dave M
Gordon P
Greg S
Howard K
Jason B
Jenny M
John M
John O
Julie G
User10571 B
Kim W
Lee T
Martin B
Martin E
Martin T
Mick D
Ross C
Paul R
Peter L
Sonia W
Stephen B
Steve R
Stuart A
Tim D


----------



## martint235 (30 Jun 2015)

Wot? No @ianrauk ?


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jun 2015)

martint235 said:


> Wot? No @ianrauk ?




No mate, though may join you for brekkie and the SMRbtH.


----------



## Trickedem (30 Jun 2015)

User said:


> I have to declare myself less than certain as I am now on standby for a goodwill mission to inject some money into the Greek economy.


Or to take advantage of a very cheap holiday, in one of the few places in the Med without a potential terrorist threat. I like your thinking!


----------



## hatler (30 Jun 2015)

dellzeqq said:


> high on risk, low on inclusiveness. We used to do Watling Street on the way to Southend, but once we got to about 30 strong it just became too darn frightening. And people on heavy bikes or recumbents (including Andy Gates, who is a tough item) found it really hard going, so the faster riders were hanging about for 20 minutes on the outskirts of Dartford.


Is http://fnrttc.blogspot.com/ out of action pending the promised re-launch ?


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Jun 2015)

it is indeed


----------



## Beebo (30 Jun 2015)

Trickedem said:


> Updated rider list. There's 10 or so riders, who I am awaiting emails from, but sounds like we are going to have a good turnout.
> Adrian C
> Andrew F
> Arthur C (from halfway)
> ...


Did my email not arrive, i will resend asap.
Edit.. I spelt whitstable wrong!!


----------



## Trickedem (6 Jul 2015)

A few more riders added. We are now on a meaning of life number:- 42
Adrian C
Andrew F
Arthur C (from halfway)
Bob C
Carl P
Charles E
Charlotte B
ChrisB
Emily D
David A
Dave F
Dave M
Gordon P
Greg S
Howard K
Jason B
Jenny M
John M
John O
Julie G
User10571 B
Kim W
Lindsay P
Liyana P
Lee T
Mark T
Martin B
Martin E
Martin T
Mick D
Ross C
Paul R
Peter L
Rachel S
Sarah W
Sonia W
Stephen B
Steve R
Stuart A
Thomas M
Tim D
Titus H


----------



## mmmmartin (7 Jul 2015)

Good to see the Martins in great numbers.


----------



## martint235 (7 Jul 2015)

mmmmartin said:


> Good to see the Martins in great numbers.


It would be good to have a Martin F on there @Aperitif


----------



## Aperitif (7 Jul 2015)

martint235 said:


> It would be good to have a Martin F on there @Aperitif


Well, you know what, MartinT? I might be able to but the allopurinol is still sparring with the colchicine at the moment and my right toe is doing the Buffy Frobisher throb - and you know the pain that brings. Nearly beaten, but not quite. It's getting boring now...a year later. I would be looking for a ride back to Orpington / Chislehurst too (know anyone who knows the way?) Not doing it unless 100% otherwise I might be grumpy and we wouldn't like that, would I?


----------



## mmmmartin (7 Jul 2015)

Aperitif said:


> I might be grumpy and we wouldn't like that, would I?


and that differs from "normal" in what way, exact;y?


----------



## martint235 (7 Jul 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Well, you know what, MartinT? I might be able to but the allopurinol is still sparring with the colchicine at the moment and my right toe is doing the Buffy Frobisher throb - and you know the pain that brings. Nearly beaten, but not quite. It's getting boring now...a year later. I would be looking for a ride back to Orpington / Chislehurst too (know anyone who knows the way?) Not doing it unless 100% otherwise I might be grumpy and we wouldn't like that, would I?


I'm guessing you've been back to doc and are taking some acute gout stuff like Indometacin?


----------



## Aperitif (7 Jul 2015)

martint235 said:


> I'm guessing you've been back to doc and are taking some acute gout stuff like Indometacin?


Got given something like that when I had leg problems...Indokneesia I think it was.
Nothing cute about it. First he chopped off my leg, so now it's cheaper to be legless (bit like the Friday Night rides I suppose...) and then an arm, so I'm armless.
No, seriously - trust me, I can do it - colchicine is the antidote to allo allo purinol (French meds.) and I ran out (one legged) Cue serious attack of gout and I'm steady with the meddy...no changes yet. One pill makes me dozy (yes, really) and the other makes me feel Norse Ears...and it is so tiny. I tested out my returning strength by buying two new M+ last week and refitting both with fingers and thumbs - something I never thought I would do again. Easy enough on a pair of Spa's handbuilts. Hey! Is this thread going off-topic...sorry Tim Dynamodecker. Trouble with meds is all the water - makes me ramble on...totally unknown to me in a previous life...


----------



## yostumpy (7 Jul 2015)

E-mail sent re this, Not done one before, but use to live next to the Waterfront years ago , in a previous life. coming up from That Gravesend.


----------



## wanda2010 (10 Jul 2015)

Unlike, but Greece's needs come first.


----------



## Mark Grant (10 Jul 2015)

I'm in please.

I'll send a Email.


----------



## StuAff (10 Jul 2015)

For everyone's information.....
On all but one Whitstable ride (well, apart from the one I rode another thirty miles after breakfast) I've done, I and others have ridden back to the station and unless my memory's failing me, every time (certainly most times) we've ended up on the northern, eastbound, side. The other side from the trains we actually want to take, and the ticket office, and all the ticket machines. Then we have to lug our bikes over the footbridge. I had long thought there had to be a nice easy way round to the westbound side. And on the last ride, I found it. Very very easy....
From the Waterfront, instead of turning right, go left then immediately right onto Northwood Road. Third turning on your right is Castle Road. That's the one you want (Clare Road or Bailiol Road will lead you to the northbound side again). Keep straight on until you cross the railway bridge (a clue you're going the right way), and then make a right. Station's up on your right. About 3/4 of a mile.


----------



## User10571 (11 Jul 2015)

There's a slightly more straightforward way....
When you reach the station turn right and keep going until you see the cycle path which takes you under the tracks at the end of the platform...

ETA - Once you've crossed under the tracks, if you take your first left you will encounter stairs.
Take your second left (blink and you'll miss it, srsly) and you will find it stairless.


----------



## anothersam (11 Jul 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Got given something like that when I had leg problems...Indokneesia I think it was.
> Nothing cute about it. First he chopped off my leg, so now it's cheaper to be legless (bit like the Friday Night rides I suppose...) and then an arm, so I'm armless.
> No, seriously - trust me, I can do it - colchicine is the antidote to allo allo purinol (French meds.) and I ran out (one legged) Cue serious attack of gout and I'm steady with the meddy...no changes yet. One pill makes me dozy (yes, really) and the other makes me feel Norse Ears...and it is so tiny. I tested out my returning strength by buying two new M+ last week and refitting both with fingers and thumbs - something I never thought I would do again. Easy enough on a pair of Spa's handbuilts. Hey! Is this thread going off-topic...sorry Tim Dynamodecker. Trouble with meds is all the water - makes me ramble on...totally unknown to me in a previous life...





Aperitif said:


> Not doing it unless 100%


It would almost be worth going just to ride near @Aperitif if he hits 100%


----------



## StuAff (11 Jul 2015)

User10571 said:


> There's a slightly more straightforward way....
> When you reach the station turn right and keep going until you see the cycle path which takes you under the tracks at the end of the platform...
> 
> ETA - Once you've crossed under the tracks, if you take your first left you will encounter stairs.
> Take your second left (blink and you'll miss it, srsly) and you will find it stairless.


Having had a look on Google maps, would that be the path on Cromwell Road?


----------



## theclaud (11 Jul 2015)

User13710 said:


> All this must have to do with leaving the Waterfront after *a beer or two* I suppose.



Yes that would be about the quantity. @Origamist and I once spent about 20 minutes getting lost on the way to the station, ostensibly on a mission to escort Walnuts, who turned out to be already there. What is @StuAff's excuse?


----------



## srw (11 Jul 2015)

theclaud said:


> Yes that would be about the quantity.


As long as you're measuring in gallons.


----------



## StuAff (11 Jul 2015)

theclaud said:


> @StuAff's excuse?


Taking route advice from the p***ed?


----------



## Trickedem (12 Jul 2015)

The latest list. I will be sending out some details via email shortly. Because my wife is managing the catering, I don't need to finalise numbers until Wednesday, so if anyone else is thinking of joining please register using the details on page 1 of this thread.

Andrew F
Arthur C (from halfway)
Bernard I
Bob C
Carl P
Charles E
Charlie B
Charlotte B
ChrisB
Emily D
David A
Dave F
Dave M
Geoff S
Gordon P
Greg S
Howard K
Jason B
Jenny M
John M
John O
Julie G
User10571 B
Kim W
Lindsay P
Liyana P
Lee T
Mark T
Martin B
Martin E
Martin T
Mary L
Mick D
Nick F
Ross C
Paul R
Peter D
Peter L
Rachel S
Sarah W
Sonia W
Stephen B
Steve R
Stuart A
Thomas M
Tim D
Titus H


----------



## User482 (13 Jul 2015)

Current weather forecast is warm and dry with a light tailwind.


----------



## Trickedem (14 Jul 2015)

I have just sent out the email with confirmation of final details. Please PM me if you didn't receive it. As @User482 has said the weather forecast is looking particularly good.


----------



## rb58 (14 Jul 2015)

I'm wondering what Basser Hill will be like on Fixed


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jul 2015)

rb58 said:


> I'm wondering what Basser Hill will be like on Fixed




Down... or up... or both?
Either way you got a good run up each way...


----------



## martint235 (14 Jul 2015)

rb58 said:


> I'm wondering what Basser Hill will be like on Fixed


I think it'll be fun to watch from a safe distance on a geared bike!

Could you also not start the sprint from 6 miles away from Whitstable this time? Please?


----------



## rb58 (14 Jul 2015)

martint235 said:


> Could you also not start the sprint from 6 miles away from Whitstable this time? Please?


I was never the sprinter, I'm just the lead out for people like you.


----------



## martint235 (14 Jul 2015)

rb58 said:


> I was never the sprinter, I'm just the lead out for people like you.


I'll rephrase then: Could you not start the lead out from 6 miles away from Whitstable? Please?" The Sportsman is the ideal place to start a sprint.

However once again I'm telling myself I won't be involved. I'd like to be in the first ten so I don't need to queue for breakfast.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jul 2015)

martint235 said:


> However once again I'm telling myself I won't be involved..



HA!


----------



## martint235 (14 Jul 2015)

ianrauk said:


> HA!





User said:


> Any racing is from the left turn from Whitstable Road onto Head Hill. Anywhere else is just wrong.


Last time I think Ross went past me at around where Head Hill Road becomes Seasalter Road and we overtook the main peloton not long after. There was a recumbent with us, not sure if it was Lee or not.

This time I'm going to get myself into a place about 10 back and hold position.


----------



## martint235 (14 Jul 2015)

User said:


> No podium for you then


Nope just a relatively quick breakfast and turnaround.


----------



## StuAff (14 Jul 2015)

martint235 said:


> Last time I think Ross went past me at around where Head Hill Road becomes Seasalter Road and we overtook the main peloton not long after. There was a recumbent with us, not sure if it was Lee or not.
> 
> This time I'm going to get myself into a place about 10 back and hold position.


It was Lee. I'd been way marking, just got back to the front, when you three went past.


----------



## martint235 (14 Jul 2015)

StuAff said:


> It was Lee. I'd been way marking, just got back to the front, when you three went past *at such an impressive speed that those who witnessed it still mention it at dinner parties*.


FTFY


----------



## rb58 (14 Jul 2015)

martint235 said:


> Last time I think Ross went past me at around where Head Hill Road becomes Seasalter Road and we overtook the main peloton not long after. There was a recumbent with us, not sure if it was Lee or not.


It was Lee. Briefly


----------



## yostumpy (17 Jul 2015)

How many peeps are riding back, and is it a group ride back, or do folks slip off as and when.


----------



## PaulRide (17 Jul 2015)

Are we likely to be in Strood at 3.49am? 

If so, and if the sky is clear, we may be treated to another ISS/Iridium flare combo deal: the International Space Station rises in the SSW and climbs to an altitude of 26 degrees in the SSE before disappearing into the east, while .at 3.49:26 (approximately) Iridium 14 should glint for a few seconds at magnitude -7.3 about 56 degrees up in the WNW.


----------



## martint235 (17 Jul 2015)

yostumpy said:


> How many peeps are riding back, and is it a group ride back, or do folks slip off as and when.


Depends where you're aiming for. There'll be a group at least as far as dartford but then , certainly for the group I'll be in, people start to peel off for home.


----------



## User10571 (17 Jul 2015)

I'll be peeling off somewhere between the waterfront and Whitstable station.


----------



## rb58 (17 Jul 2015)

martint235 said:


> Nope just a relatively quick breakfast and turnaround.


Unless you have to waymark the turn into the Waterfront


----------



## srw (17 Jul 2015)

User said:


> That is why he suggested staying at 10th wheel.


I seem to remember that was my tactic when I "won" last year.


----------



## martint235 (17 Jul 2015)

rb58 said:


> Unless you have to waymark the turn into the Waterfront





User said:


> That is why he suggested staying at 10th wheel.


I've fallen for that one once. Or rather the turn onto the Graveney road, I don't often learn from mistakes but that one has been noted.


----------



## Trickedem (17 Jul 2015)

I've cycled into London this morning from Strood and it was a nasty headwind all the way. So as long as this holds, we will get blown all the way to the seaside.
A few last minute changes, to the rider list, but we're looking good for a full ride. See you all tonight.
Andrew F
Arthur C (from halfway)
Bernard I
Bob C
Charles E
Charlie B
Charlotte B
Emily D
David A
Dave F
Dave M
Gail G
Geoff S
Gordon P
Greg S
Howard K
Jason B
Jenny M
John M
John O
User10571 B
Kim W
Lindsay P
Liyana P
Lee T
Mark G
Mark T
Martin B
Martin E
Martin T
Mary L
Mick D
Nick F
Ross C
Paul R
Peter C
Peter D
Rachel S
Sarah W
Simon L
Sonia W
Stephen B
Steve R
Stuart A
Susan C
Susie F
Thomas M
Tim D
Titus H


----------



## StuAff (17 Jul 2015)

Simon L
Susie F 


They managed to work out this registration thingy then  Glad All Up Girl's retirement was short-lived.


----------



## martint235 (17 Jul 2015)

I'm actually really looking forward to this. As people who know me are aware, I'm not a huge fan of night rides but this one and next week's Doncaster ride have re-engaged my interest


----------



## Flying Dodo (17 Jul 2015)

Have fun everyone. Would have liked to be there, but not possible due to long standing previous commitments.


----------



## jiberjaber (17 Jul 2015)

Which Café Nero, the one actually in the station?


----------



## Trickedem (17 Jul 2015)

It is in the station, near the platforms that come in from Surrey


----------



## jiberjaber (17 Jul 2015)

Ta - may see you there


----------



## User10571 (17 Jul 2015)

Platform 11 off the top of my head.


----------



## PaulRide (17 Jul 2015)

User10571 said:


> Platform 11 off the top of my head.


Are you training it up from FOH?


----------



## User10571 (17 Jul 2015)

PaulRide said:


> Are you training it up from FOH?


Highly likely. 
22:37 dep.


----------



## PaulRide (17 Jul 2015)

User10571 said:


> Highly likely.
> 22:37 dep.


Top stuff. As on every Whitstable ride, I must remember to bring my oyster.


----------



## User10571 (17 Jul 2015)

Whitstable.
Oyster.
I see what you did there......


----------



## hatler (17 Jul 2015)

Have fun all ! What a turn out. Looking forward to the reports.


----------



## redfalo (17 Jul 2015)

What a glorious night for a the ride! Have fun everyone, it's a shame I can't make it. Will see French Michael in Lille tomorrow instead.


----------



## kimble (17 Jul 2015)

I'm at Mordor Central staring at a canceled train. The only alternative gets to London after midnight. REALLY not impressed.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Jul 2015)

kimble said:


> I'm at Mordor Central staring at a canceled train. The only alternative gets to London after midnight. REALLY not impressed.


What are you doing? Would you like a splinter ride to meet you at Euston and catch the main ride at, say Greenwich? I could volunteer, but there's only one of me.


----------



## kimble (17 Jul 2015)

I could probably get to Temple by 0020 or so, if I know people will wait for me. I haven't got the route so don't really want to chase the ride down myself.

Have texted our intrepid leader. Will see what he says. Have until 2210 to decide whether to go for it or not.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Jul 2015)

kimble said:


> I could probably get to Temple by 0020 or so, if I know people will wait for me. I haven't got the route so don't really want to chase the ride down myself.
> 
> Have texted our intrepid leader. Will see what he says. Have until 2210 to decide whether to go for it or not.


Ok let me know if you would like company from euston. I do have the route in my GPS (and I live here fwiw)


----------



## redfalo (17 Jul 2015)

It should not be any issue to catch up with the group if you're at Temple 0:20h. they'll be probably just 10 min ahead of you, if at all. Tim can surely dispatch a committee. Temple sounds like better starting point than Euston to me though.


----------



## User10571 (17 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Ok let me know if you would like company from euston. I do have the route in my GPS (and I live here fwiw)


I'll wait at HPC or Temple if I know you are coming.
I have the route in my errr branes.


----------



## mmmmartin (17 Jul 2015)

happy to wait also.
are you recumbent-ing? if so how would you get to get to Temple?


----------



## StuAff (17 Jul 2015)

On my way, made the 2138 train so I'll go to Victoria first. Yay!


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Jul 2015)

redfalo said:


> It should not be any issue to catch up with the group if you're at Temple 0:20h. they'll be probably just 10 min ahead of you, if at all. Tim can surely dispatch a committee. Temple sounds like better starting point than Euston to me though.


Except Euston is where the trains come in! 

Anyway. I'll be in Charing Cross from 11ish and can station myself anywhere if required. I've texted the leader and I'll await instructions if any. Temple, Euston, wherever.


----------



## kimble (17 Jul 2015)

Okay, I haven't heard from Tim but will attempt to get on this train. Will make best speed to Temple and await company.


----------



## StuAff (17 Jul 2015)

Also happy to wait for Kim.


----------



## User10571 (17 Jul 2015)

kimble said:


> Okay, I haven't heard from Tim but will attempt to get on this train. Will make best speed to Temple and await company.


Cool.
Expect company when you get there.


----------



## CharlieB (17 Jul 2015)

User10571 said:


> Platform 11 off the top of my head.


That's a funny place to put a train platform.


----------



## kimble (17 Jul 2015)

On the train.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Jul 2015)

Ok, I'll just go to hpc. Hoppe no more delays


----------



## robjh (17 Jul 2015)

Have a good ride everyone.


----------



## Beebo (17 Jul 2015)

What a time for the car to breakdown. Wife is on the back of an RAC truck, heading home. I am waiting at home with the kids in bed. I won't make the start, but i live in Bexleyheath, so will ride the route in reverse to meet you guys as you ride out of london. I have let Tim know.


----------



## jiberjaber (17 Jul 2015)

I'm out. Chain break took out the RD which would appear to be made of cheese the amount of damage it has! I'm gutted, chain break happened just outside Chelmsford station, so replaced the quick link on the platform and thought I was OK. Just before I pulled into the next station I decided to have a proper look... Now at home in the kitchen starring at a very bent RD with a beer in hand. 

Have a good and safe ride everyone. #gutted.


----------



## Aperitif (18 Jul 2015)

Say hello - you lucky sods. Lovely London here I come...


----------



## StuAff (18 Jul 2015)

Most of us are at the Waterfront- bit earlier than expected, breakfast orders only now being taken. Lee won the race. Second half went very smoothly, hence the early arrival.


----------



## Arthur (18 Jul 2015)

I could only do the 2nd half of the ride but it was well worth getting out of bed early for.. What a cracking summer morning and perfect organisation.

Sunrise over the Medway






A few more pics here...


----------



## mmmmartin (18 Jul 2015)

absolutely stonking ride, only two punctures, great company, superb organisation by the very excellent trickedem, lovely grub at halfway - i had two of those home-made Eton Mess thingies, truly lovely. wonderful dawn - bright red orb lifting slowly out of the sea, tremendous. 

so this is now my fave ride of all (perhaps excepting Els's Brussels one, which is even more greaterer)

this, i think will be on the list for next year, when we get round to thinking of that later this year.

enormous thanks to @Trickedem and the catering team, who smothered themselves in glory. I hope the charity did OK, i certainly spent as much as my stomach could reasonably tolerate.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jul 2015)

Great ride. All smooth and clockwork. Even the weather. Afterwards I rode over the Downs, to Charingvia Boughton St & Oversland which is an absolutely lovely route except that it is pretty much all uphill, and the bits that aren't are downhill, which makes you weep at the waste of elevation.

I saw a peacock walking along a lane. A bit tatty, he flew over a hedge as I approached.

I bailed out at Headcorn and got a train. I'm glad I did because as soon as I stopped riding my knee flared up something rotten.

Big Thanks to @Trickedem, to the caterers, the all-uppers, waymarkers, and everyone who contributed.


----------



## martint235 (18 Jul 2015)

Thanks to Tim et al. That was a really great ride. I thoroughly enjoyed it. I even did some way marking. I miss the start of the sprint due to a toilet stop but I think I still gave it a good go!!

Thanks also as ever to Ian and Ross for the ride home. Back in no time, 132 miles on the clock. And a new convert to the SMRbtH in Sarah who even braved the badlands of Bexleyhell on the return.


----------



## User10571 (18 Jul 2015)

Ross, who was your friend with her son?
It was uplifting to hear their comments on the ride as they had clearly both enjoyed themselves.
Even though young lad didn't want anything to eat, but made a bacon roll disappear in fairly short order....


----------



## rb58 (18 Jul 2015)

User10571 said:


> Ross, who was your friend with her son?
> It was uplifting to hear their comments on the ride as they had clearly both enjoyed themselves.
> Even though young lad didn't want anything to eat, but made a bacon roll disappear in fairly short order....


That would be Susan and Pete. I've worked with Susan on and off for maybe twenty years and when she was on the Ghost Signs ride last week I mentioned the FNRttC and she rushed through CTC membership etc. so she could come along. I think she may have an appetite for more...
She may be along in a bit to say more - although I think they're flying to Ireland first thing tomorrow, so that may have to wait.


----------



## PaulRide (18 Jul 2015)

Thank you Tim. Top ride. Loved the race to the finish. Oh, and those clouds.

As ever on this route, the first half sometimes seems a bit of a slog (despite the excellent company and relative lack of unpleasantness) but from Greenhithe onwards it is delightful, this time possibly more so than ever. That moment as you look back down on the lights of Northfleet is wonderful, and then the sunrise and the beautiful lanes continue to deliver pleasure - Basser Hill, Bobbing, Tonge, Bysing Wood Lake and prettified Faversham. And this time I childishly joined the sprint finish, sitting in Charlie's slipstream for long enough to recover for a final attack, but didn't manage to catch Lee and the chap from Bristol (Steve?) who were ahead.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jul 2015)

PaulRide said:


> Thank you Tim. Top ride. Loved the race to the finish. Oh, and those clouds.




Sorry Paul, can you explain what the clouds are again. Cheers.


----------



## PaulRide (18 Jul 2015)

I was relieved to find that my explanation this morning tallies with good old wikipedia:https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noctilucent_cloud


----------



## HertzvanRental (19 Jul 2015)

If this should happen again I could be interested. What sort of speeds were you doing?


----------



## User10571 (19 Jul 2015)

User13710 said:


> Ah, at one point a cyclist came towards a couple of us and said something about 'clouds' which we didn't quite catch, before heading off in the wrong direction. Presumably that was you @PaulRide? Sorry if we looked a bit blank.


I think that may've been me, somewhere in Gravesend, just after Paul had pointed them out to me, I'd been down to the ferry pier to have a look and was heading back to tell Paul (who was waymarking) to do the same.


----------



## rb58 (19 Jul 2015)

You know what, I really enjoyed that. All of it. Thanks to everyone who made it possible, but especially to @Trickedem for organising everything, including the weather and the most excellent cakes. Well done! 

There's something uniquely Fridays' about sitting in a bus shelter outside Greenhithe Asda in the middle of the night chatting to @CharlieB and persuading him to ride home from Doncaster overnight with us next weekend. I suspect if we'd had that conversation in the cold light of day the answer would have been quite different 

Top prize has to go to @topcat1 for wearing that outfit. I hope you won the bet mate 

Even the SMRbtH was great, but try as I did to lose her, every time I looked over my shoulder that Sarah was right there. Chapeau.

When's the next one?


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jul 2015)

HertzvanRental said:


> If this should happen again I could be interested. What sort of speeds were you doing?


Slow enough for you too keep up.


----------



## Trickedem (19 Jul 2015)

I'd like to say a big thank you to everyone who helped with this ride, the TEC team, everyone who so willingly did waymarking, then sprinted back to the front to do it all again and particularly to @rb58 who helped lead the ride and made sure we didn't have any strange diversions (A normal feature of rides I organise). The conditions couldn't have been better, with dry roads, warm temperatures and a following wind meant this was a very enjoyable ride. We stuck to the route originally devised by @dellzeqq with just a couple of minor changes. I hope you enjoyed the route through Woolwich Arsenal, Those statues we saw are by Peter Burke, not Gormley as I orginally thought. We also went through Crossways near the Dartford Crossing, which meant we were able to avoid the enormous roundabout, with traffic lights that don't seem to work for cycles.

We were a little bit slower than normal getting to Strood and then a lot quicker than expected on the leg to Whitstable arriving a little bit earlier than expected. With the benefit of hindsight, we could have had an extra 20 minutes at Strood and this would have resulted in more cakes being sold. Instead I have selflessly being eating the remaining extra cakes at every opportunity. You will be pleased to know that we raised over £200 for Step&Learn 

I gave out the normal warnings about group riding and making sure to shout out if you were stopping or slowing. This seemed to work most of the way until we were greeted by the most glorious sunrise, which stopped us in our tracks and nearly caused a pile up. I am sure that we will be back next year for a couple of night rides to Whitstable and I am looking forward to them already. I will leave you with a picture of that sunrise.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jul 2015)

HertzvanRental said:


> If this should happen again I could be interested. What sort of speeds were you doing?


A night ride ending in breakfast is normally constrained by the cafe opening time so about 8 hours. Given that night rides are normally about 100km, that gives an overall average of 12.5km/h. But we have a "lunch" stop at 3am, and lots of regroups, and the front of the ride moves quicker than the back so it's really hard to say. You choose your own pace. For what it's worth my "moving average" (a metric that I dislike but in this case I suppose it's useful) was about 18 or 19km/h as we approached Whitstable. The Bognor ride earlier this year was a smidge quicker.

If you like working really hard and riding really fast you can try waymarking, which involves long periods of inactivity pointing the way at junctions interspersed with chases back to the front of the ride. Or you could take my approach and just keep ahead of the tail end of the ride and speed up very slightly when the sound of the cry "all up" actually begins to hurt your ears.

Or do you mean what speeds were achieved by the fast squad on the Graveney marshes? I don't know, but from the middle/back of the ride I think I heard a couple of sonic booms.

Here's a GPX track of the ride (with my morning ride tacked on) http://ridewithgps.com/trips/5758735


----------



## mmmmartin (19 Jul 2015)

Trickedem said:


> 'I am sure that we will be back next year for a couple of night rides to Whitstable


Agreed, a good idea, great event. Two Whitstable rides next year is about right I think.

In other news, and for future reference if anyone is interested, I Crab & Winkle'd it to Canterbury - this apology for a cycle route would, in the Netherlands where they really understand such things, be the subject of a sitcom. it's perfect tarmac for about six sections, none more than 100 yards log, the rest is gravel. But there are no cars on it and it got me to the station in about 40 minutes i think, including a few minutes chatting to Charlie B. I'd use this way to canterbury in future, as the trains are better for me - none of that tedious getting off and changing at bromley south ad then again at orpington.


----------



## HertzvanRental (19 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> A night ride ending in breakfast is normally constrained by the cafe opening time so about 8 hours. Given that night rides are normally about 100km, that gives an overall average of 12.5km/h. But we have a "lunch" stop at 3am, and lots of regroups, and the front of the ride moves quicker than the back so it's really hard to say. You choose your own pace. For what it's worth my "moving average" (a metric that I dislike but in this case I suppose it's useful) was about 18 or 19km/h as we approached Whitstable. The Bognor ride earlier this year was a smidge quicker.
> 
> If you like working really hard and riding really fast you can try waymarking, which involves long periods of inactivity pointing the way at junctions interspersed with chases back to the front of the ride. Or you could take my approach and just keep ahead of the tail end of the ride and speed up very slightly when the sound of the cry "all up" actually begins to hurt your ears.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I wasn't being specific, I was just concerned that, being somewhat old and knackered, I wouldn't be quick enough!! 
I usually do rides of about 50-60 miles at an average of about 15mph, so it would seem I might just hang on!
Appreciate your reply.


----------



## martint235 (19 Jul 2015)

HertzvanRental said:


> Thanks. I wasn't being specific, I was just concerned that, being somewhat old and knackered, I wouldn't be quick enough!!
> I usually do rides of about 50-60 miles at an average of about 15mph, so it would seem I might just hang on!
> Appreciate your reply.


No you'd be easily comfortable rather than hanging on. I start my GPS at home, arrived at HPC with an average of 18mph. I then did some waymarking and also attempted to chase down the front of the ride across Graveney Marshes holding around 25mph for most of it (have I mentioned I needed a toilet break just as the sprint took off). So with all that, my average for the whole route until hitting the Waterfront was 12.5mph


----------



## StuAff (19 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> *Or do you mean what speeds were achieved by the fast squad on the Graveney marshes? I don't know, but from the middle/back of the ride I think I heard a couple of sonic booms.*
> 
> Here's a GPX track of the ride (with my morning ride tacked on) http://ridewithgps.com/trips/5758735


I was in the first 30 (no-one got near Lee, apparently...)- I wasn't on the front at the turn and fell somewhat short of my best times for that stretch, but still averaged 17 mph for that last seven miles...best time was a sub-20 minute run on the June 2011 ride, average of 21.1....!


----------



## PaulRide (19 Jul 2015)

User13710 said:


> Ah, at one point a cyclist came towards a couple of us and said something about 'clouds' which we didn't quite catch, before heading off in the wrong direction. Presumably that was you @PaulRide? Sorry if we looked a bit blank.


Aha, yes, I think that was me, riding the wrong way back to where User10571 was waymarking. 

I apologise to everyone I may have bored/alarmed with my excitement about things in the sky. That was the brightest display of these clouds that I have ever seen, and the timing of the Iridium flare at Strood was spot on, just as I rolled into the car park.


----------



## User10571 (19 Jul 2015)

PaulRide said:


> Aha, yes, I think that was me, riding the wrong way back to where User10571 was waymarking.
> 
> I apologise to everyone I may have bored/alarmed with my excitement about things in the sky. That was the brightest display of these clouds that I have ever seen, and the timing of the Iridium flare at Strood was spot on, just as I rolled into the car park.


That's that cleared up then


----------



## User10571 (19 Jul 2015)

Am I alone in thinking that the breakfasts delivered by Faye and her crew at the Waterfront are out there at the top of the FNRttC-o-meter?
TBF the sausages are a (little) bit synthetic, but this isn't Borough Market, and in terms of quality, speed, pricepoint and delivery with a smile, I think they win hands down.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jul 2015)

User10571 said:


> Am I alone in thinking that the breakfasts delivered by Faye and her crew at the Waterfront are out there at the top of the FNRttC-o-meter?
> TBF the sausages are a (little) bit synthetic, but this isn't Borough Market, and in terms of quality, speed, pricepoint and delivery with a smile, I think they win hands down.


For quality, neck and neck with Felpham. For service, Waterfront.


----------



## PaulRide (19 Jul 2015)

User10571 said:


> Am I alone in thinking that the breakfasts delivered by Faye and her crew at the Waterfront are out there at the top of the FNRttC-o-meter?
> TBF the sausages are a (little) bit synthetic, but this isn't Borough Market, and in terms of quality, speed, pricepoint and delivery with a smile, I think they win hands down.


I was particularly struck by freshness, speed and retained heat this time. I skipped the meat elements, but hats off to anyone who can generate a big plate of stuff all cooked the right amount and even the toast was hot when it arrived.


----------



## User10571 (19 Jul 2015)

ianrauk said:


> For quality, neck and neck with Felpham. For service, Waterfront.


The Lobster Pot in Felpham is pretty good too.
I confess to being surprised with the speed with which my order was delivered. I was probably one of the last to order - ie shedloads of orders ahead of mine.
I was expecting mine to turn up sometime in 2018. But no, it arrived quickly.

ETA - Also, when my bezzie mate Clare pitched up and asked for a non-menu item for breakfast, they were happy to oblige.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jul 2015)

User10571 said:


> The Lobster Pot in Felpham is pretty good too.
> I confess to being surprised with the speed with which my order was delivered. I was probably one of the last to order - ie shedloads of orders ahead of mine.
> I was expecting mine to turn up sometime in 2018. But no, it arrived quickly.
> 
> ETA - Also, when my bezzie mate Clare pitched up and asked for a non-menu item for breakfast, they were happy to oblige.


When we did the recce a couple of weekends back. We were too late for brekkie orders. But a flutter of my eyelashes to Fay and a brekkie was served.


----------



## User10571 (19 Jul 2015)

ianrauk said:


> When we did the recce a couple of weekends back. We were too late for brekkie orders. But a flutter of my eyelashes to Fay and a brekkie was served.


Faye's good like that.


----------



## StuAff (19 Jul 2015)

A cracking evening. The new(ish) Friday Night Ride to the Train worked out very well. My shift finishes 9.30. Train to Waterloo 9.38 (or 10.08 if I miss it, which would still be in plenty of time to make the Arch for midnight). We get the nod to get out the door at 9.28. Out the car park and on the road at 9.32. On the platform 104 seconds later. For some reason every single bike space on the train was taken with MTBs, but they all seemed to leave the train at Winchester. The train may leave later than my old pre-FRNttC service from Pompey, but it's far quicker- into Waterloo at ten to eleven, half an hour earlier (and even the 2208 would get in at 2323). Time enough to go to Victoria before HPC. Or of course, I could have done the usual scooter commute back from work, and as long I was changed and out on the road again in fifteen minutes I could have made the last train up to Waterloo, arrival 0032, before hammering to close down the peloton. Er, no.....Lugging the uniform about all night is far more preferable! Yes, I walked up most of Basser Hill, some might blame that on extra weight (what, a whole four extra percent, if that?  )but I made way for a car coming the other way and kicking off again wasn't happening, rucksack or no rucksack.

Lovely to see @bobcolover make his debut, alongside so many new and returning riders. Following the ever-entertaining safety talk, Tim's military training paying off in making himself heard  , off we went. Once past the horror that is the Embankment in its current building-works state, let alone when Boris' pet project is complete (a good bike ride ruined), progress was fairly steady. Most excellent Woolwich variation, which should be the norm I think. Few mechanicals, the delay at Greenwich the longest I think. And then Strood, and the tastiest donations to charity one can make. @wanda2010 got her Victoria sponge (as did I), and for me the lack of bread pudding was more than compensated for by those meringues. Nom. Well done, again, Mrs Decker and team. As Tim as pointed out, if he'd given people another 20 minutes then they'd have sold more (and the green jersey challenge squad wouldn't have had the wait at the Waterfront). As it is Tim has been forced to eat leftovers at every opportunity. Poor man!!!

One thing I do regret missing from the older route through Rochester is going past the old sub- but then I go past it on the train back to Victoria and regret seeing it in its current state. Nonetheless, that second half is (AFAIK) one joy after another. Grumpy Woman of Faversham again failed to make an appearance, never mind  And so to perhaps the best seven miles on any night ride (well, on any official FNRttC, but I'll come to that.....), the Seasalter Sprint Challenge, on Saturday won by Lee on that laid-back rocketship. @User482 won in the upwrong category. I started somewhere in the middle and stayed there, one of the Bromptons keeping me honest till the end. On account of the overall average having picked up since Strood the first half of the ride had a bit of a wait before Faye and team were ready to start taking orders. Never mind, it was a fine morning to sit on that terrace..

After taking my leave, the train back into Victoria was uneventful, the return to Waterloo complicated by yet more Boris Cyclesuper****way Madness. On account of the optimal route east being blighted by roadworks and one-way systems that are helpfully the wrong way, went south on Vauxhall Bridge Road. More jam than Tiptree. It was faster to walk in places.....ridiculous. Didn't miss a train because of it, thankfully. Home just after one, napping not long afterwards...

Chapeau @Trickedem on a job well done. And of course, splendid to see the tail-end team with the mostest, @dellzeqq and @Agent Hilda. May you make as many comebacks as you feel like.

Now, a commercial break...Some of you might be wondering when the next night ride is. The next one that has The Official Seal of Approval is Cardiff to Swansea, September 18. However, on August 21 there will be a night ride very much in the same vein, round the Isle of Wight. Take it from me- as I'm the one running it- that the route will be tried and tested, both day and night (the former recce done a few weeks ago, the latter probably the end of next week), and what it lacks in half-way facilities (these, I must emphasise, will be self-catered and al-fresco), it gains in views. Views across the Solent on the north side, beautiful countryside, the Needles (for which, time and rider condition permitting, we make a detour)…And the Military Road along the south-west coast is an utterly glorious stretch, equal to if not better than the Graveney Marshes for a scenic blast. Thread and more details here. At the moment, the peloton is looking small but perfectly formed, but there's plenty of room for more. For those who don't like climbing, you should be warned that this is about twice as lumpy as Whitstable in the same distance. But there's nothing really nasty, nothing like Ditchling Beacon for example, and the downhills are pretty glorious too. As on a 'regular' FNRttC, our pace will be decided by that of the least quick riders and a skilled team will deal with any mechanicals. Hope to see you then.

A smattering of photos from Saturday morning here.


----------



## StuAff (19 Jul 2015)

User10571 said:


> Am I alone in thinking that the breakfasts delivered by Faye and her crew at the Waterfront are out there at the top of the FNRttC-o-meter?
> TBF the sausages are a (little) bit synthetic, but this isn't Borough Market, and in terms of quality, speed, pricepoint and delivery with a smile, I think they win hands down.


You're not alone. Felpham wins on sausage quality (and cake range if you go for afters) but yup, Waterfront wins on service. And better views too.


----------



## Flying Dodo (19 Jul 2015)

Although the Waterfront has the winning formula of views, breakfast, and beer. Although it's not necessary to do them in that order.


----------



## mmmmartin (19 Jul 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> views, breakfast, and beer . . . .not necessary . . . . . in that order.


Good point and I may take that advice when we do that ride again next year.


----------



## User10571 (19 Jul 2015)

User said:


> In the FNRttC destination game of Top Trumps, Whitstable scores very highly for route, end location, breakfast, and beer.


Ahem!
Not forgetting the Strood half-way stop, and I know that you didn't forget, it was just the effects of an excess of Retsina, combined with 40°C sunshine.

Please tell me you've not drunk any......


----------



## User10571 (19 Jul 2015)

User said:


> Corfiot beer


Top tip:
Stick to the locally produced wine.
No additives, no chems, no headache.
Take empty water bottles with you to Kerkyra to get them filled by the wine merchants.


----------



## martint235 (19 Jul 2015)

User said:


> Corfiot beer


Not Mythos?


----------



## User10571 (19 Jul 2015)

martint235 said:


> Not Mythos?


Mythos couldn't come.
He has hurt his leg and has a sick note from his Mum.


----------



## srw (19 Jul 2015)

User said:


> In the FNRttC destination game of Top Trumps, Whitstable scores very highly for route, end location, breakfast, and beer.


Yes. On the tandem, Whitstable scores at the top (although the sprint is necessary for a man of appetite in a big field). On the solo it comes equal with Felpham, as long as the route goes across the Gurkha bridge.

Although I have a feeling that assuming I can organise things, Caerdydd to Mwmbles will beat both.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jul 2015)

I think it may be my favourite, but each time I ride through the seemingly interminable wasteland up to and beyond the M25, I do find myself wondering _why_. But overall, it just works.

And definitely the best half way stop.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jul 2015)

There's a poem by Mervyn Peake called "The Hideous Root" about a man, a plumber, whose beautiful wife always carries a hideous gnarled root with her. Then one day he sees her without the hideous root, and she has lost her beauty - it being all relative. What a shallow plumber you may say. But maybe without having to ride through the grot of Erith the sunrise over the estuary will lose its beauty. And just in case the effect is wearing off, we get a little dose of Sittingbourne to bring out the beauty of the marshes.


----------



## User10571 (19 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> There's a poem by Mervyn Peake called "The Hideous Root" about a man, a plumber, whose beautiful wife always carries a hideous gnarled root with her. Then one day he sees her without the hideous root, and she has lost her beauty - it being all relative. What a shallow plumber you may say. But maybe without having to ride through the grot of Erith the sunrise over the estuary will lose its beauty. And just in case the effect is wearing off, we get a little dose of Sittingbourne to bring out the beauty of the marshes.


I beg to differ.
The marshes aren't in any way, shape or form enhanced by the presence of Sittingbourne.
They hold their own.
Are you, by any chance, wearing corrective lenses?
Sittingbourne is an unhappy cough which needs to be spluttered before reaching the otherwise enchanting marshes.

Just my 2p's worth...


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jul 2015)

User13710 said:


> It's a great ride for sure, and recommended as a first FNR, but I'm sure we never used to go up that poxy horrible hill though.




Round the back of Greenhithe, through the houses with the Dartford Bridge scene to your right at the top?
Always remember doing it on the ride.


----------



## User10571 (19 Jul 2015)

User13710 said:


> It's a great ride for sure, and recommended as a first FNR, but I'm sure we never used to go up that poxy horrible hill though.


We didn't.
We used to go up Old Oak Hill - not necessarily any easier, but shorter, and less altitude.
I have a route which avoids both (its actually the same hill but from a different angle) , but adds ~9 waterside, picturesque flat miles to the ride.
Any interest?


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jul 2015)

User13710 said:


> The one in the country that I and others had to walk up as the sun was rising, and that was hard enough. I don't remember ever walking on a Whitstable ride, it was considered an easy route. I have lost some fitness, but not that much.




Basser Hill? After Upchurch.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jul 2015)

User10571 said:


> I beg to differ.
> The marshes aren't in any way, shape or form enhanced by the presence of Sittingbourne.
> They hold their own.
> Are you, by any chance, wearing corrective lenses?
> ...


Well that was kind of my point. A dose of Sitingbourne reminds you of what the marshes aren't. But maybe I didn't express it very well. I'm not sure I understand it myself now.


----------



## User10571 (19 Jul 2015)

User13710 said:


> Yes!


I'll put it to Tim.
Again.
I think the issue here might be with frightening people off by cranking up the overall ride mileage to ~78 albeit easy, flat, waterside miles.

ETA - It'd also mean that with a sensible sized ride (~50 participants) we'd be pitching up at the Waterfront at a time when Faye and her crew were ready for us - as opposed to being well early.....)


----------



## StuAff (19 Jul 2015)

User10571 said:


> We didn't.
> We used to go up Old Oak Hill - not necessarily any easier, but shorter, and less altitude.
> I have a route which avoids both (its actually the same hill but from a different angle) , but adds ~9 waterside, picturesque flat miles to the ride.
> Any interest?


Yes!


----------



## StuAff (19 Jul 2015)

User10571 said:


> I'll put it to Tim.
> Again.
> I think the issue here might be with frightening people off by cranking up the mileage to ~78 albeit easy, flat, waterside miles.


Possibly. But if they're OK for 70 miles with a nasty little climb in it, they should be OK for 78 flatter ones.


----------



## User10571 (19 Jul 2015)

User13710 said:


> I understand what you're saying, but the ride as it is can't be described as easy and flat.


There's very little climby stuff after the half way stop. Especially if you take out Basser Hill / Old Oak Hill- wouldn't you agree, Jen?


----------



## StuAff (19 Jul 2015)

User13710 said:


> Oh yes, without that hill it's a peach.


Or a large Victoria sponge


----------



## StuAff (19 Jul 2015)

User13710 said:


> You're right Stu, except that it's not a nasty 'little' climb, it's a nasty long steep drag of a climb. There's a nasty little climb up over ?a road?, but it is just that - little and short.


Yes, you're right. Grading of hills is very much down to each individual, and some climb much better than others. Froome or Quintana would speed up it and consider it barely worth mentioning. On my personal Hill B*****dometer it's a nasty little climb. For your good self and many others it's a nasty long steep drag.


----------



## martint235 (20 Jul 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Basser Hill? After Upchurch.


I'm confused. Remember that I usually recall very little of a route but I thought Basser Hill was the one we went down that I hated (and climbed up on the SMRbtH). Admittedly it's Kent which suggests where there's a downhill I must have climbed something, just don't remember it.  (I think it's time for the "memory" conversation with my GP)


----------



## srw (20 Jul 2015)

User13710 said:


> I understand what you're saying, but the ride as it is can't be described as easy and flat.


It's _mostly_ easy and flat, but for understandable reasons that bastard hill rather spoils things. I remember my first Whitstable - it came as a bit of a shock. But there is (on a good day) a great view from the top, and the swoopy descent is quite fun.


----------



## Flying Dodo (20 Jul 2015)

StuAff said:


> Yes, you're right. On my personal Hill B*****dometer it's a nasty little climb. For your good self and many others it's much worse.


You might want to re-phrase yourself there Stu - I'd might be just me, but that comment could be seen as a tad patronising, which I'm sure wasn't the intention.

I always assumed Simon changed the route a couple of years ago to add in the longer hill to try and slow up the ride, bearing in mind the rapid peloton that now forms on the final run-in.


----------



## martint235 (20 Jul 2015)

User said:


> You do remember the castle though?


I do remember on the return run through Rochester saying to Ross that although I couldn't actually see one, every fibre in my body was screaming "Castle" at me


----------



## PaulRide (20 Jul 2015)

I see from the list of riders that there was a Martin E among the Martins on the ride this weekend, and I think I may even have shared a breakfast table with the Martin in question. In case you drop in on this thread, I gather you're a friend of the esteemed Lord Noel of Ladywell, finder of welsh poets' graves, architect, shirt critic and generally top bloke.


----------



## rb58 (20 Jul 2015)

martint235 said:


> I'm confused. Remember that I usually recall very little of a route but I thought Basser Hill was the one we went down that I hated (and climbed up on the SMRbtH). Admittedly it's Kent which suggests where there's a downhill I must have climbed something, just don't remember it.  (I think it's time for the "memory" conversation with my GP)


You're thinking of Bysing Wood. Very steep and fast downhill on the FNRttC and a tester in reverse.


----------



## martint235 (20 Jul 2015)

rb58 said:


> You're thinking of Bysing Wood. Very steep and fast downhill on the FNRttC and a tester in reverse.


Ah. I can see Basser Hill on a map just have no recollection of it in either direction...


----------



## StuAff (20 Jul 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> You might want to re-phrase yourself there Stu - I'd might be just me, but that comment could be seen as a tad patronising, which I'm sure wasn't the intention.


Indeed it was't. An individual nastynessofhillometer is exactly that, individual....
That post has been edited, to make absolutely sure.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Jul 2015)

That's an odd hill, in that it always surprises me. Even though I know beforehand that it's going to surprise me it still manages it. I find myself thinking "this wasn't this long or hard last time". Also I was having a bit of a Bad Knee Day this time out. 

I don't actually mind hills too much, but I've had a look at the maps and an estuarine diversion could be quite nice. Especially if it goes past Bedlam's Bottom.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jul 2015)

martint235 said:


> I'm confused. Remember that I usually recall very little of a route but I thought Basser Hill was the one we went down that I hated (and climbed up on the SMRbtH). Admittedly it's Kent which suggests where there's a downhill I must have climbed something, just don't remember it.  (I think it's time for the "memory" conversation with my GP)




It's a climb either direction.


----------



## Tim Hall (20 Jul 2015)

User said:


> In the FNRttC destination game of Top Trumps, Whitstable scores very highly for route, end location, breakfast, and beer.


How does it score on the ramekin-ometer?


----------



## kimble (20 Jul 2015)

I don't think there's much I can add to the write-up of this ride, other than I'm really glad I risked getting on that stupid train.


----------



## mmmmartin (20 Jul 2015)

@kimble we too are glad. we'd have got you to the ride no matter what. it was good to see you.


----------



## topcat1 (20 Jul 2015)

Ok so I really missed the view of the QE2 bridge with the lights in the distance flowing along like something out of Close Encounters.....

I got a bit carried away with the camera buisness with 3 cams the slide show is 23mins long sorry

enjoy tc1

https://flic.kr/s/aHskfWPegc


----------



## User10571 (20 Jul 2015)

topcat1 said:


> Ok so I really missed the view of the QE2 bridge with the lights in the distance flowing along like something out of Close Encounters.....
> 
> I got a bit carried away with the camera buisness with 3 cams the slide show is 23mins long sorry
> 
> ...


Not enough images.
Must try harder.


----------



## Arthur (20 Jul 2015)

topcat1 said:


> Ok so I really missed the view of the QE2 bridge with the lights in the distance flowing along like something out of Close Encounters.....
> 
> I got a bit carried away with the camera buisness with 3 cams the slide show is 23mins long sorry
> 
> ...



Brilliant pictures...you can never mount too many cameras.


----------



## User10571 (20 Jul 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I don't remember seeing @theclaud at the Waterfront. Go straight to the station?


I believe she did.


----------



## Trickedem (20 Jul 2015)

@topcat1 Brilliant photos. It looks like you managed to capture everyone. More than once!


----------



## velovoice (20 Jul 2015)

@CharlieB - love the new jersey!


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Jul 2015)

One thing I was going to mention, but forgot, was the stupid cycle path/cycle lane in Chatham(?). It ran right alongside a dedicated parking area. So effectively doubled up as a cycle path and and indication of the door-zone, enabling you to maximise your chances of being caught by a carelessly opened car door.


----------



## Trickedem (23 Jul 2015)

Most cycle facilities in Medway are utter crap


----------



## rb58 (23 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> One thing I was going to mention, but forgot, was the stupid cycle path/cycle lane in Chatham(?). It ran right alongside a dedicated parking area. So effectively doubled up as a cycle path and and indication of the door-zone, enabling you to maximise your chances of being caught by a carelessly opened car door.


Eltham Hill is exactly the same. Curb > parking > cycle lane (width perfectly aligned to the width of a car door) > traffic. They're not big on common sense round there.


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Jul 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> You might want to re-phrase yourself there Stu - I'd might be just me, but that comment could be seen as a tad patronising, which I'm sure wasn't the intention.
> 
> I always assumed Simon changed the route a couple of years ago to add in the longer hill to try and slow up the ride, bearing in mind the rapid peloton that now forms on the final run-in.


I'm no fan of Basser Hill, but the way we used to go has a gravel-strewn descent that is just way too risky for a group bike ride. And it has a smaller hill. And it's three quarters of a mile longer....


----------



## User10571 (27 Jul 2015)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm no fan of Basser Hill, but the way we used to go has a gravel-strewn descent that is just way too risky for a group bike ride. And it has a smaller hill. And it's three quarters of a mile longer....


I confess to having wondered what demons possessed you to include Basser Hill whilst missing out the picturesque oast houses in Newington featuring palm trees in the front gardens (a historical and natural feature of Kent. Guardian? Anyone?) and an 11th century church. On reflection, the old route's gravelly bits were, and still are, sphincter clenchers in broad daylight, never mind in darkness or twilight.
It is a $h!t surface.
And best avoided, group ride or otherwise.
The 'extra 9' variant is, however, sublime, and climb -free 
Sea level stuff....


----------



## mmmmartin (27 Jul 2015)

User10571 said:


> and an 11th century church


Come, come. No mention of _any_ church is complete without full details of the link to Princess Margaret..........


----------



## User10571 (27 Jul 2015)

mmmmartin said:


> Come, come. No mention of _any_ church is complete without full details of the link to Princess Margaret..........


'friad you've lost me mmmmmartin.


----------



## User10571 (27 Jul 2015)

User said:


> Nipple tassels?


I appear to have stumbled into a wholly inappropriate thread.


----------

